# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  La CHJ aprueba las obras para conectar las acequias  de riego a la balsa de la Plana

## Embalses

*M. VILAPLANA*  La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ) ha aprobado el proyecto para conectar las acequias de los regantes de Muro a la balsa de la Plana. La actuación tiene un coste aproximado de 60.000 euros y permitirá abastecer de agua los terrenos agrícolas.
Tal y como ha venido informando este diario, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar acondicionó tiempo atrás la balsa de la Plana, habilitando además un desvío de agua desde el río de Agres para que pudiera tener un caudal permanente.
Una vez consumada esta actuación, restaba por conectar la balsa con las acequias de los regantes. Según la información facilitada a este diario por el presidente de la Comunidad de Usuarios del Acuífero de Mariola, Jaume Pascual, la Confederación ya ha dado el visto bueno a esta iniciativa, con lo que las obras podrán comenzar en breve y los regantes mureros verán solucionado el problema de falta de agua que han venido padeciendo hasta la fecha.
Por su parte, el alcalde de Muro, Rafael Climent, explicó que las conexiones tendrán un coste aproximado de 60.000 euros, de los cuáles un 80% serán financiado a través de una subvención procedente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar.
El objetivo del Ayuntamiento es llevar a cabo las obras el próximo año, una vez superados los trámites relativos al concurso y la adjudicación del proyecto. Se espera que la conexión esté operativa a la mayor brevedad posible.

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/sec...go-balsa-Plana

----------

